# Hochrechnen



## vollassitoni (8. Dez 2007)

:arrow: n'abend

wollt gern wissen wie man im java hochrechnet.

lg toni


----------



## Jango (8. Dez 2007)

Und was genau schwebt dir da so vor? Etwas präziser darfs schon sein.


----------



## H3llGhost (8. Dez 2007)

Ja präziser wäre schon toll ...

Wenn du aber meinst um 1 zum Beispiel zu erweitern kann man folgendes schreiben:

var++;


----------



## Beni (8. Dez 2007)

2 hoch 3:

```
double result = Math.pow(2.0, 3.0);
```


----------



## Jango (8. Dez 2007)

Das hieße, Hochrechnen ist mit Potenzieren gleichzusetzen. Und das Potenzieren von Potenzen auch...
Du denkst, dass er das meint?


----------



## H3llGhost (8. Dez 2007)

Wir hoffen es und überlegen uns Lösungswege, aber ich denke das ich vergebene Liebesmühe, denn er soll jetzt einfach mal schreiben was er will!


----------



## vollassitoni (8. Dez 2007)

he
danke für die antworten

also ja mir schwebt da schon das potenzieren vor.

also 2^2 = 4, zbsp 

dankschön


----------



## Beni (8. Dez 2007)

Tja, was soll ich da noch sagen... alle in diesem Thread gestellten Fragen wurden beantwortet :bae:


----------



## Jango (8. Dez 2007)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tja, was soll ich da noch sagen... alle in diesem Thread gestellten Fragen wurden beantwortet :bae:


 :bae: ^10


----------

